# Body of Bigfoot found??



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

http://greenishbrown.blogspot.com/2008/08/body-of-bigfoot-has-been-found.html


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

I heard them talking about this on coast to coast. Well I heard part of it, the station kept coming in and out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

brk120 said:


> I heard them talking about this on coast to coast. Well I heard part of it, the station kept coming in and out.


That must have been the aliens conducting pre-invasion jamming operations.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

MSP75 said:


> That must have been the aliens conducting pre-invasion jamming operations.


:L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

As God as my witness, throw a moo-moo and some Jean Nate' on that beast and you have a perfect stand-in for my mother-in-law.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh, goody. Nightmare fuel.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

The Patterson Video is true. It's a real Big Foot!!! Do you know why I know?
Its because I saw it on TV.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Policeman's claim of Bigfoot sighting a headache for boss*
*Atlanta Journal Constitution - 2 hours ago*
The search for Bigfoot, the mythical half-man/half-gorilla beast also known as Sasquatch, may have ended in Georgia. Or it could just be a hoax that has landed a Clayton County cop in hot water with his boss.
Big claim about Bigfoot bogus or bona fide? Scientific American
'Bigfoot' Seekers Claim To Have Found Prey FoxReno.com


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Ofc Matthew Whitton or Ofc Dingleberry is a jack ass. If he indeed found the body of Big Farce or Big Foot he wouldn't be working as a PO in some hick town....If I were Chief I would seriously question my officer's credibility=Fired


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> That must have been the aliens conducting pre-invasion jamming operations.


:L:


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I've seen the body of Big Foot....laying next to me after a night of too many beers!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Word just in from Georgia. Big Foot is a big hoax. The following from WTOC in Savannah:

The good news, Bigfoot may still be alive. The bad news, last week's media frenzy about Bigfoot was all an elaborate hoax. 
The fairy tale is over for the two men who brought in a Bigfoot expert, who apparently paid for the body to unveil proof Bigfoot exists. 
It turns out, it was a Sasquatch Halloween costume after all, even the so-called expert was fooled, allegedly. 
"I'll tell you this, what I seen, what I touched, what I felt, what I prodded, was not a mask that was sewn on a bear hide," Tom Biscardi, Bigfoot hunter, told reporters. "And what I smelled also." 
Actually, it was a mask. What Tom Biscardi smelled was a rubber costume and a stinky scam. 
Biscardi allegedly paid an undisclosed sum to Matt Whitton and Rick Dyer for the body. Further investigation and pictures of a defrosted Bigfoot, show it was a rubber suit after all. When the dust settled and ice thawed, experts say there were no other Bigfoot sightings in the woods of northern Georgia and the two Bigfoot hunters who claimed they found the body, have now vanished. 
The true believers are a little upset.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Georgia officer fired over Bigfoot hoax

By Juanita Cousins 
The Associated Press

ATLANTA - Turns out Bigfoot was just a rubber suit. Two researchers on a quest to prove the existence of Bigfoot say that the carcass encased in a block of ice - handed over to them for an undisclosed sum by two men who claimed to have found it - was slowly thawed out, and discovered to be a rubber gorilla outfit.
The revelation comes just days after a much ballyhooed news conference was held in California to proclaim that the remains of the creature found in the North Georgia mountains was the legendary man-ape.
Steve Kulls, executive director of squatchdetective.com and host of Squatchdetective Radio, says in a posting on a Web site run by Bigfoot researcher Tom Biscardi that as the "evidence" was thawed, the claim began to unravel as a giant hoax.
First, the hair sample was burned and "melted into a ball uncharacteristic of hair," Kulls said in the posting.
The thawing process was sped up and the exposed head was found to be "unusually hollow in one small section." An hour of thawing later and the feet were exposed - and they were found to be made of rubber.
Matt Whitton, an officer who has been on medical leave from the Clayton County Police Department, and Rick Dyer, a former Georgia corrections officer, announced the find in early July on YouTube videos and a Web site.
"Everyone who has talked down to us is going to eat their words," Whitton said at the time.
Phone calls to Whitton and Dyer went unreturned on Tuesday. But the voicemail recording for their Bigfoot Tip Line - which proclaims they search for leprechauns and the Loch Ness monster - has been updated and announcing they're also in search of "big cats and dinosaurs. If you see any of those, give us a call."
On Tuesday, Clayton County Police Chief Jeff Turner said he has not spoken to Whitton but processed paperwork to fire him.
"Once he perpetrated a fraud, that goes into his credibility and integrity," Turner said. "He has violated the duty of a police officer."








_Wire Service_


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

did anyone see the picture? I mean you had to be an idiot not to realize it was a gorilla suit


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

'Bigfoot' Officer Appeals Termination

JONESBORO, Ga. -- 
The police officer who cried Bigfoot wants his job back. 
Former Clayton County Officer Matthew Whitton has filed an appeal of his August termination. 
Chief Jeff Turner says he fired Whitton because the officer ruined his credibility when he and Rick Dyer sought media attention, saying they found the body of the legendary man-ape. 
"Once he perpetrated a fraud, that goes into his credibility and integrity," Turner said. "He has violated the duty of a police officer." 
The men held a press conference with Searching for Bigfoot Inc. director Tom Biscardi and showed photos and DNA results to make their claim. 
Biscardi paid the men for access to the body being kept in a freezer at a secret location. Ice melted to reveal a rubber costume stuffed with animal entrails. 
Legal observers say court cases in which Whitton was going to be a key witness will likely be dismissed because of the issue of his credibility. 
"I don't believe it does affect my credibility at all because this is bigfoot," Whitton told Channel 2 in August. "It would be one thing if I came out and said that I had something else that is tangible or real, but right now, as far as I'm concerned, there is no real bigfoot."

*Story From: **wsbtv.com*


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Most people do believe that Bigfoot is real.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mass said:


> Most people do believe that Bigfoot is real.


*...they also believe anything the democrats tell em too*


----------

